# Pulls hair and spits nails



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

I got a new puter. That appears to be the easy part these days. Any body will take your money.

I have been trying to use the new word processor. It is very nice. My problem is it won't allow me to print anything.

I didn't get a book with the 25 digit id number. The only numbers that I got with the new puter is the puter serial number and some other numbers on the same tag.

Do I have to buy this word processor too?

I'm not a happy camper. I've had the new puter for a couple months.

I'm thinking that I can hook up my old hard drive and use that word processor program.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

am1too said:


> I got a new puter. That appears to be the easy part these days. Any body will take your money.
> 
> I have been trying to use the new word processor. It is very nice. My problem is it won't allow me to print anything.
> 
> ...


What is the word processor called?

It would be helpful to know a little about your computer also. Which operating system does it use (Windows, Linux, Mac)?


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Nevada said:


> What is the word processor called?
> 
> It would be helpful to know a little about your computer also. Which operating system does it use (Windows, Linux, Mac)?


Its a compaq presario CQ57. I finally found a driver for the printer. Can't believe that the new printer didn't some with all that to be installed. The Printer is also an HP product office jet 4500.

The word processor that came on the puter is MS word starter 2010. It lets me create documents but won't let me print. I didn't get a little booklet or some 25 character in the box the puter came in. It might be possible that it was a return to the store product. I don't remember if the box had a factory tape on it or not. I think it looked factory sealed. But even that is no guarentee something didn't make it into the box. Come to think about it my last one had all that stuff. Bout all I got was add material in a plastic bag.

Thanks for your response. Hey my escape artist came back with a new collar, name tag and fresh bath and rabbies tag. Every thing isn't bad after all.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You have to buy Office 2010 for it to do anything at all. It doesn't come with an installation code -- you get that after you buy it. Instead, as a free one, you might want to consider Open Office, which is a free download and will open and save files in Office 2003 format (which I think was a much better product anyway). 

http://www.openoffice.us.com/openoffice/free-open-office-download-yahoo.php


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> You have to buy Office 2010 for it to do anything at all. It doesn't come with an installation code -- you get that after you buy it. Instead, as a free one, you might want to consider Open Office, which is a free download and will open and save files in Office 2003 format (which I think was a much better product anyway).
> 
> http://www.openoffice.us.com/openoffice/free-open-office-download-yahoo.php


Thank you very much.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Where did you get your new computer from? A fly-by-night private party, local dealer, online dealer, big-box store, or what? What did any promotional material say about word processing and printing capability?

Peg


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

New computers are loaded up with lot trial software and shareware anymore. The companies making that software pay the computer manufacturer to put it on there. More profits for the computer manufacturer.

I dont know currently, there for while it was like pulling teeth to get rid of all that junk.

Open Office if you want full office suite. But there are many smaller free word processing programs if you just need word processor to generate documents from scratch and dont need it to be absolutely compatible with M$ Office, meaning you dont need to edit complex M$ format documents. Might look at one called Abiword.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Where did you get your new computer from? A fly-by-night private party, local dealer, online dealer, big-box store, or what? What did any promotional material say about word processing and printing capability?
> 
> Peg


Big box. What difference should that make? None of the shelf information anywhere says anything aboutsoftware. Maybe I would have paid more for puter and software if I had gotten it from a small dealer if I could even find one. Wouldn't know where to look.

I don't remember any other time I bought a puter that it said anything more than preloaded software. That is exactly what I have on this one. So my guess is that the rules have changed. No biggie I can just transfer my previous program or access it through a disk drive connector. My problem was the mother board and not the hard drive.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

HermitJohn said:


> New computers are loaded up with lot trial software and shareware anymore. The companies making that software pay the computer manufacturer to put it on there. More profits for the computer manufacturer.
> 
> I dont know currently, there for while it was like pulling teeth to get rid of all that junk.
> 
> Open Office if you want full office suite. But there are many smaller free word processing programs if you just need word processor to generate documents from scratch and dont need it to be absolutely compatible with M$ Office, meaning you dont need to edit complex M$ format documents. Might look at one called Abiword.


Oh would I love to get rid of all that junk. I just don't know how. I think it just slows down my HD and I can't use it.So I don't want it. I will admit there are loads of new features on the new program that are both nice and iratating t the same time.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well there is always the ADD/REMOVE Programs feature in the control panel to get rid of those you do not want.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Well there is always the ADD/REMOVE Programs feature in the control panel to get rid of those you do not want.


That's the very 1st thing I do when I get a new box.......... eliminate the bloatware.


----------

